# Forget about Ginger vers Mary Ann.......now it's Penny vers Priya



## Sunni Man

When I grew up the eternal debate between guys was Ginger vers Mary Ann.

But the venerable TV series of Gilligan's Island is ancient history and the two hotties are prime candidates for the old folks home.


Todays generation of guys has a new pair of TV beauties to argue over as to hotness.

Penny vers Priya from the hit series 'Big Bang Theory'.


So tell me men ......which one would you pick...... ingenue Penny or the exotic Priya?


----------



## WorldWatcher

Sunni Man said:


>




Hmmmmm....

.................... Both.



>>>>


----------



## hjmick

Penny.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

They are both to young for me. We would have nothing to talk about.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> When I grew up the eternal debate between guys was Ginger vers Mary Ann.
> 
> But the venerable TV series of Gilligan's Island is ancient history and the two hotties are prime candidates for the old folks home.
> 
> 
> Todays generation of guys has a new pair of TV beauties to argue over as to hotness.
> 
> Penny vers Priya from the hit series 'Big Bang Theory'.
> 
> 
> So tell me men ......which one would you pick...... ingenue Penny or the exotic Priya?




you seem more like an amy farrah fowler kind man to me sunni.....


----------



## Politico

RetiredGySgt said:


> They are both to young for me. We would have nothing to talk about.



Who'd be talking?


----------



## Sunni Man

syrenn said:


> you seem more like an amy farrah fowler kind man to me sunni.....


Actually, I got the hots for Leslie Winkle  ..


----------



## WorldWatcher

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seem more like an amy farrah fowler kind man to me sunni.....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I got the hots for Leslie Winkle  ..
Click to expand...



Ahhhhh...


.............. Sara Gilbert (the actress that plays Leslie) is a lesbian.



>>>>


----------



## Sunni Man

WorldWatcher said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seem more like an amy farrah fowler kind man to me sunni.....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I got the hots for Leslie Winkle  ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh...
> 
> .............. Sara Gilbert (the actress that plays Leslie) is a lesbian.
Click to expand...

Don't be a homophobe......


----------



## syrenn

WorldWatcher said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seem more like an amy farrah fowler kind man to me sunni.....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I got the hots for Leslie Winkle  ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh...
> 
> 
> .............. Sara Gilbert (the actress that plays Leslie) is a lesbian.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...



dumbass


----------



## martybegan

Sunni Man said:


> When I grew up the eternal debate between guys was Ginger vers Mary Ann.
> 
> But the venerable TV series of Gilligan's Island is ancient history and the two hotties are prime candidates for the old folks home.
> 
> 
> Todays generation of guys has a new pair of TV beauties to argue over as to hotness.
> 
> Penny vers Priya from the hit series 'Big Bang Theory'.
> 
> 
> So tell me men ......which one would you pick...... ingenue Penny or the exotic Priya?



Bernadette. Short skinny girls with a big rack = ultimate win.


----------



## longknife

I don't think either one is hot.


----------



## Sunni Man

*In my opinion, the hottest chick to ever make an appearance on the show was Sheldon's sister Missy Cooper.*  ..


----------



## Gracie

Who??


----------



## g5000

There are no other women for me outside of  Doctor Who's women.


----------



## Mr Natural

martybegan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I grew up the eternal debate between guys was Ginger vers Mary Ann.
> 
> But the venerable TV series of Gilligan's Island is ancient history and the two hotties are prime candidates for the old folks home.
> 
> 
> Todays generation of guys has a new pair of TV beauties to argue over as to hotness.
> 
> Penny vers Priya from the hit series 'Big Bang Theory'.
> 
> 
> So tell me men ......which one would you pick...... ingenue Penny or the exotic Priya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernadette. Short skinny girls with a big rack = ultimate win.
Click to expand...



Good choice.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> *In my opinion, the hottest chick to ever make an appearance on the show was Sheldon's sister Missy Cooper.*  ..



i know, you would kill and die to have her legs warped around your head for 9 months.


----------



## Sunni Man

^^^^  You got that right!! .........  

Just gotta figure out how to get her into a burqa??


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> ^^^^  You got that right!! .........
> 
> Just gotta figure out how to get her into a burqa??



i am sure she would deal with you the same way she dealt with shelly as a boy if you suggest something like that.....


----------



## Sunni Man

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^  You got that right!! .........
> 
> Just gotta figure out how to get her into a burqa??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am sure she would deal with you the same way she dealt with shelly as a boy if you suggest something like that.....
Click to expand...

Yikes!!!


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^  You got that right!! .........
> 
> Just gotta figure out how to get her into a burqa??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am sure she would deal with you the same way she dealt with shelly as a boy if you suggest something like that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes!!!
Click to expand...



Bazinga.


----------



## Zona

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I grew up the eternal debate between guys was Ginger vers Mary Ann.
> 
> But the venerable TV series of Gilligan's Island is ancient history and the two hotties are prime candidates for the old folks home.
> 
> 
> Todays generation of guys has a new pair of TV beauties to argue over as to hotness.
> 
> Penny vers Priya from the hit series 'Big Bang Theory'.
> 
> 
> So tell me men ......which one would you pick...... ingenue Penny or the exotic Priya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seem more like an amy farrah fowler kind man to me sunni.....
Click to expand...


I like to think there is something sexy about most females but damn that woman,  not so much.


----------



## syrenn

Zona said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I grew up the eternal debate between guys was Ginger vers Mary Ann.
> 
> But the venerable TV series of Gilligan's Island is ancient history and the two hotties are prime candidates for the old folks home.
> 
> 
> Todays generation of guys has a new pair of TV beauties to argue over as to hotness.
> 
> Penny vers Priya from the hit series 'Big Bang Theory'.
> 
> 
> So tell me men ......which one would you pick...... ingenue Penny or the exotic Priya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seem more like an amy farrah fowler kind man to me sunni.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to think there is something sexy about most females but damn that woman,  not so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

longknife said:


> I don't think either one is hot.


Maybe you should look some where else........ because this thread is geared for straight guys.   ..


----------



## Zona

syrenn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seem more like an amy farrah fowler kind man to me sunni.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think there is something sexy about most females but damn that woman,  not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sorry, still nothing.  I would get a DWI...

___________ wont inflate.


----------



## Pop23

martybegan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I grew up the eternal debate between guys was Ginger vers Mary Ann.
> 
> But the venerable TV series of Gilligan's Island is ancient history and the two hotties are prime candidates for the old folks home.
> 
> 
> Todays generation of guys has a new pair of TV beauties to argue over as to hotness.
> 
> Penny vers Priya from the hit series 'Big Bang Theory'.
> 
> 
> So tell me men ......which one would you pick...... ingenue Penny or the exotic Priya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernadette. Short skinny girls with a big rack = ultimate win.
Click to expand...


Agreed!


----------



## Sunni Man

*Bernadette*


----------

